# Add heated mirrors?



## sabres07 (Oct 9, 2008)

I would like to add heated mirrors to my 2005 Silverado. Currnetly there are no power locks, windows or mirrors. Anyone go through this? I was wondering if there were aftermarket pieces available or should I just go to a junk yard?


----------



## Ropinghorns (Oct 16, 2008)

I would like to add heated wiper blades too!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Gicon (Oct 1, 2005)

I doubt the truck has the proper wiring provision in place to run the mirrors if you are talking OEM.


----------



## tuney443 (Jun 25, 2006)

sabres07;621219 said:


> I would like to add heated mirrors to my 2005 Silverado. Currnetly there are no power locks, windows or mirrors. Anyone go through this? I was wondering if there were aftermarket pieces available or should I just go to a junk yard?


If you have the defroster on the rear window,the wires should be inside your doors.Plug and play.If you don't have the defroster, you are SOL.


----------



## sabres07 (Oct 9, 2008)

Well, I thought that if I had the mirrors, I could run my own "hot" wire to a switch on the dash....I figured someone here would've tried this mod....


----------



## Gicon (Oct 1, 2005)

No sorry, I bought a ford and they come with it.


----------



## B&B (Nov 4, 2006)

You can. 

Or you can run an aftermarket set of power/heated mirrors that includes the necessary wiring and switches.


----------



## vincent (Sep 15, 2008)

Check this out, it might help you make your decision

http://www.kwmuth.com/


----------



## sabres07 (Oct 9, 2008)

B&B...do you have any recommendations on aftermarkets units? I searched and only found one type....Muth I think they are called.


----------



## B&B (Nov 4, 2006)

I like the Power Mirror brand myself as I've installed several sets of them. Nice quality for less cost than the OEM mirrors. No matter what you buy you'll still have to wire the heat part of it yourself since your truck doesn't have the heat wiring or switch already.


----------



## sabres07 (Oct 9, 2008)

I'll try and search them out...thanks.


----------



## JCI Trans (Oct 21, 2008)

I installed a set of the schefenacker towing mirrors. This is the same company that makes the OEM mirrors for ford trucks. I dont have a defroster switch so i wired it up to the aux lamps switch on the dash to control the heaters. I can leave them on as long as i want without having to reset the button as in a defroster. clears them of rain too!! http://www.ttt-mirror.com/


----------



## rockwood330 (Oct 28, 2008)

tuney443;621332 said:


> If you have the defroster on the rear window,the wires should be inside your doors.Plug and play.If you don't have the defroster, you are SOL.


i have an 03 2500 hd wit a rear defrost and does not have the heated mirrors .... with the rear defrost do u think i have the wires in the doors for the mirrors ? thanks


----------



## B&B (Nov 4, 2006)

With the rear defrost option it likely will already have the heated mirror wiring.


----------



## rockwood330 (Oct 28, 2008)

so from the link that vincent posted above if i get KIT #220-0036-H it should b plug and play .... will i need to add a switch or will the mirrors come on wit the rear window control ? also are the turn signals wires just sitting in the door as well ?


----------



## B&B (Nov 4, 2006)

rockwood330;623093 said:


> so from the link that vincent posted above if i get KIT #220-0036-H it should b plug and play .... will i need to add a switch or will the mirrors come on wit the rear window control ? also are the turn signals wires just sitting in the door as well ?


No 100% guarantee that it will be plug and play so to speak since their were so many mirror configurations/options over the years and I've never used the TTT aftermarket mirrors personally so I can't say if the plug configuration matches all years.


----------



## rockwood330 (Oct 28, 2008)

in your experances what brand do u prefer ?


----------



## B&B (Nov 4, 2006)

OEM or Power Mirror.


----------

